# What fish is this in your opinion?



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello Sir. What fish do you think this is? i would say defenitely not a Sanchezi, as the owner says...i would say Hollandi...

http://www.piranhatribe.it/forum/showthread.php?t=532

Thanks
Tommy


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Based on the spotting and head shape...compressus.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^^ thats what i was thinking


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

i would say compressus also.

doubt it is hollandi, since the current science does not recognize it as a valid species, and almost every fish sold as hollandi turn out to be a compressus or sanchezi


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Is a collection point possible where it came from ? How big is this fish ? Does have an Altispinis type of feel to it doesnt it Frank ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Dr. Giggles


Yes it does. Seems to have 2 or 3 pronounced serrae near the anal opening. But not deep red at the throat that is distinctive of S. altispinis.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > Dr. Giggles
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Seems to have 2 or 3 pronounced serrae near the anal opening. But not deep red at the throat that is distinctive of S. altispinis.


I thought altispinis was a possibility, but figured the spotting pattern ruled it out.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> but figured the spotting pattern ruled it out.


Spotting can be varible depending on population. Its just one feature of many. Knowing the exact collection would rule this species out. But since we don't have that, then we have to look at other features that might distinguish it from say, S. marginatus. The terminal band is one marker for S. altispinis, but even S. marginatus on occasional samples it has a thin terminal band. So you have to look at the next feature, humeral spot, headshape, fins, etc.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

it comes from Brazil
Tommy

PS i was looking at the Brasilian Eigenmanni also...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

PygoLover said:


> it comes from Brazil
> Tommy


Altispinis is still a possibility then...any chance on finding out exact collection point (what river?).


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

no, unfortunately...but the tails defenitely says it's not a Hollandi nor a Eigenmanni....so i guess Frank is right. Compressus. Thanks Sir.







About the Marginatus, IMO the tail is different...marginatus has, from the pics i've seen, a defined black band at the beginning, and a light one at the end of the tail. This fish has a bigger and more defined band at the end....and the beginning part has a not so marked coloration. 
Tommy


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

a couple of pics...it has been sold as an Hollandi
Tommy


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would say that last pic adds to the arguement that it very well may be Altispinis. Those scutes are very prominent. As a side note when mine was at about 5" in size the spotting is dead on and given the time of day the red around the throat could have been light or dark. Now that its an adult the colors seem to be more consistent and more vibrant.


----------

